# Anchors Away Santorini



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have just reserved a charter with Anchors Away out of Santorini Greece.
Does anyone have any information on this charter company?
I am suppose to wire money into a Greece bank account. Is this standard procedure? I feel like I have no safeguards this way.
Also, we are not sailors. We have hired a skipper. Should this be an easy sail in Sept. We are also traveling with our small dog. Do dogs do well on boats?
We have charted a Bavaria 41.


----------



## amangos (Jul 18, 2004)

Never heard about them!!!
You must wire some money (usually the half of the total price), this is a standard procedure.
Dogs are suffering when the sea is rough; they are also in danger to be heat stroke from the sun.

Many accidents involving dogs have happened on sailing yachts; some times the dogs fall into the sea while sailing, others have been hanged and choked from their lease. The dogs' nails sometimes create problems on the yachts and many fights are known to happen for the cover of the damages.


----------



## chrondi (Mar 24, 2004)

*Anchors away*

This sounds rather like the U,S. Navy song:

Stand, Navy, out to sea,
Fight our battle cry;
We'll never change our course,
So vicious foe steer shy-y-y-y.
Roll out the TNT,
Anchors Aweigh.
Sail on to victory
And sink their bones
to Davy Jones, hooray!

Anchors Aweigh, my boys,
Anchors Aweigh.
Farewell to college joys,
We sail at break of day-ay-ay-ay.
Through our last night on shore,
Drink to the foam,
Until we meet once more.
Here's wishing you
A happy voyage home.

"Chartering from Santorini in October" means to me that you should be paid for bringing a yacht back to its base (in most cases somewhere near Athens) at the end of the sailing season. I admire how easily some companies can find dupes, but maybe this is explained indeed by the fact that in modern Greek there is a special word for such naïve persons and it starts with "ma...."


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Santorini*

Hi
I had sailed the Aegean for seven years before going to the Ionian. I am saying this so you can understand that I am somewhat familiar with the area.
Santorini has NO good ports and most moorings are untennable if the sea gets rough. I had no idea that there are charter companies out of Santorini. Being a somewhat remote island-look at the map- it makes for a long trip back, if you must return the boat there. May I suggest that you charter out of Athens? Glyfada actually, by the sea. Cavos-Moorings is a good, reliable company and so is Vernikos Yachts. Now payng ahead of time is the usual and customary thing to do, but make sure you know who you are dealing with.
September is a good month assuming the Meltemi - a vicious northeasterly- has died down. Please feel free to write to me at [email protected] should you need further info. I am heading there in May and shoild be around some of September as well. Elias
PS Many of my friends have their dogs in their sailboats. If the dog has been broken-in and is familiar with sea travelling, you should have no problems, naysayers not withstanding.


----------



## SailorCes (Mar 3, 2012)

*Santorini Charter*

Hi NyCand...

I know its almost 6 years later, but I am also looking at chartering the Bavaria 41 out of Santorini and am curious if you went through with your charter, and if it worked well.. Is Santorini a good place to start a seven day charter? is anchors away real reputable? any comments would be helpful.

Cheers,


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

SailorCes said:


> Hi NyCand...
> 
> I know its almost 6 years later, but I am also looking at chartering the Bavaria 41 out of Santorini and am curious if you went through with your charter, and if it worked well.. Is Santorini a good place to start a seven day charter? is anchors away real reputable? any comments would be helpful.
> 
> Cheers,


Considering that was the OP's one and only post, I wouldn't be surprised if it was an employee of the charter company posting to get the name out. That happens often on forums. I did wonder how he or she, being from New York (if that's true), could charter a boat with a dog in a foreign country since most if not all countries require a (sometime long) period of quarantine before allowing animals to enter. Hardly worth it for a charter.

If it were me, if I contacted this charter company for information I'd ask if they allow pets (and ever did) and what the procedure is for bringing a pet into Greece just to satisfy my curiosity of the legitimacy of the original post. If I got the sense that the post was done by the charter company, I'd pass.


----------

